# Dechlorinator?



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I have a well and have never had to dechlorinate. But my well pump was replaced and the well guy had to add chlorine by law. So I'm off to my reputable LFS in search of Prime or something, and the LFS guy tells me that municipalities add so little chlorine-chloramines to city water these days that virtually no one needs to dechlorinate. Can that be true?

(why_spyder, is this what you have been trying to tell us all along?)


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

For the tiny cost for the smallest bottle of Prime and with how far it goes for potential future use, I'd do it anyway - what's your fish stock worth? I'd guess at least 50x that of a measly 100ml bottle of prime. You say he added water directly rather than it's coming from the treatment works, so who knows how much he added.

I wouldn't chance it but that's just me.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Well, I wouldn't chance it and I've bought dechlor.

I also bought a chlorine tester, and a week after the chlorine was added, it shows no chlorine. I might try a small water change on my least valuable tank.

However, the purpose of the post was to ask, for those of you with city water, do all of you use dechlorinator? Or is it not necessary? Maybe I should set up a poll, LOL!

PS I know how much he added, but have no idea of the size or flow rate of the aquifer...so the information isn't very helpful!!


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

get seachem safe instead, as good as prime, but treats so much more. the 250g pot costs as much as 500ml of prime, but treats 26455gallons


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Hopefully this is a temporary situation (it's a private well), and in fact the water tests clear of chlorine already. I was just questioning your opinions on the wisdom of the LFS guy telling me no need for dechlor on municipal water?


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Yeah I figured that, unfortunately not being from the same country I felt the least I could do would be to offer my opinion on your well issue  . Couldn't say about your municipal water, I'd be dubious because surely it will vary State to State!? Or even plant to plant, not only that but they surely dump more of it in after heavy rainfall on account of the extra **** that gets picked up and washed into the treatment plants.

They usually have reports on chlorine levels online, it took a bit of searching but I found the pdf breakdown of my suppliers water, guess your most accurate bet is to try that, or phone them up and get the answer straight from the horses mouth.

(Psych - seachem safe eh? Is that the powder?)


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

DJRansome said:


> Hopefully this is a temporary situation (it's a private well), and in fact the water tests clear of chlorine already. I was just questioning your opinions on the wisdom of the LFS guy telling me no need for dechlor on municipal water?


 he is right about 'no need' to dechlorinate any body of water exposed to atmosphere (like your well). he errs regarding municipal services. chlorine has no chance to dissipate while confined under pressure.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

blairo1 said:


> (Psych - seachem safe eh? Is that the powder?)


yeah thats the stuff, getting it into small enough quantities is the hard part. I end up cutting up 1/4tsp's into lines to get it about right (5g treats 950l) one day there are going to be serious questions asked when someone walks in with me creating lines of white powder...

one thing I would say in favour of using something like prime or safe, is they will also bind heavy metals and ammonia/nitrite/nitrate. which can be a bonus.


----------

